# Is the 2008 F2 frame the same as last years F1?



## richsto (May 4, 2007)

Just curious as I'm trying to decide on keeping a replacement F2 frame which Felt sent. My heart is set on steel but I just don't have the funds to buy what I want. I guess I'm just trying to make myself feel better about the F2 - which is obviously a great frame.

So is the 2008 F2 the same as last years F1 (or whichever year they last used Ultra High Modulus carbon in the F1)?

Thanks...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

richsto said:


> Just curious as I'm trying to decide on keeping a replacement F2 frame which Felt sent. My heart is set on steel but I just don't have the funds to buy what I want. I guess I'm just trying to make myself feel better about the F2 - which is obviously a great frame.
> 
> So is the 2008 F2 the same as last years F1 (or whichever year they last used Ultra High Modulus carbon in the F1)?
> 
> Thanks...


Specs for the '08 F2:
http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1515&pid=8657

Specs for the '07 F1:
http://www.feltracing.com/products/product.asp?catid=18,19,26&pid=8543
The only difference I see in the frameset is that the '08 F2 uses a 1.2 (as opposed to a 1.1) fork, whatever that means.

Don't know what you've got in mind for steel, but Curtlo's custom TT S3 (fillet brazed) is priced at $985, but you can't be in a hurry.


----------



## richsto (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I have my eye on a Gunnar Roadie for $800, but for not much more your suggestion is enticing. Unfortunately I don't even have the green for a Roadie..... 

As for the Felt it is my understanding that their frames go through constant revision. I exchanged emails with Felt and got some great information. Suffice it to say that the F2 seems like a super frame with a lot of tweaks and improvements over the last couple of years. I have really been happy with Felt's customer service (both Felt frames we've owned have needed replacement). We're not particularly hard on them. I don't know if that is a reflection of quality or just plain bad luck. My wife's F55 replacement has been just fine. Regardless they've been super do deal with, can't ask for more.

Guess I'll just have to decide if I should keep saving or build the F2. Riding my MTB everyday makes me miss by road rig but it keeps me in shape.

Thanks.


----------



## mtnbikej (Jul 28, 2005)

richsto said:


> Thanks for the response. I have my eye on a Gunnar Roadie for $800, but for not much more your suggestion is enticing. Unfortunately I don't even have the green for a Roadie.....
> 
> As for the Felt it is my understanding that their frames go through constant revision. I exchanged emails with Felt and got some great information. Suffice it to say that the F2 seems like a super frame with a lot of tweaks and improvements over the last couple of years. I have really been happy with Felt's customer service (both Felt frames we've owned have needed replacement). We're not particularly hard on them. I don't know if that is a reflection of quality or just plain bad luck. My wife's F55 replacement has been just fine. Regardless they've been super do deal with, can't ask for more.
> 
> ...




We have been selling Felt's since 2004 and have had very few warranty issues. Those that we did have, Felt was quick easy to deal with.

I personally got to deal with them for a my own warranty that wasn't really a warranty in the end......started to notice what looked like cracks on my '04 F60 at the driveside dropout and on the seatstay......both where the carbon and aluminum meet and it was really only the paint. Felt had me send in the frame and 4 days later they called to say that the engineer looked at the frame and it was fine, but to warranty the frame anyway(some owners get a little wigged out when they see a crack that is not a crack).

They were going to warranty it with a '08 F55 frame, but I paid a small fee and upgraded to the F1. :thumbsup:


----------

